# Stringwalking bows



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

there is a Hoyt vantage ltd for sale in this forum accu wheel is about the most forgiving 44" or more axel to axel. Rick Stark is the man right now he shoots a Hoyt Montega with the wheel & 1/2


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Little out of my league for cost right now. Ideally I'd trade an ILF riser or something for one.
What other options are out there?

-Grant


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

What draw length and weight?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

My target recurves are between 32 and 40lbs at my 29" DL.
I'm guessing 50-65lbs would work well. Last compound I had I shot with a d-loop and caliper, it was 60# peak but I'm in substantially better shape now.

-Grant


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I just did the same thing. Bought a Hoyt Aspen and then traded for a Hoyt Oasis plus. Keep an eye out for the longer and older bows. I downloaded Trilogy of Stringwalkers you can google it, alot of good tuning info. Round wheels or command cams seem to tune will. I just built up some new strings and cables for my Oasis and starting to play with wheel timing and arrow tuning with some crawls. A great winter project and giving me a little rest from the recurves, renewing some energy. Good luck on your hunt, ebay is another place to look for some older bows. Gar. I would look for 44-46 ata and 50# with some sort of mild cam or round wheel.


----------



## AMBB (Aug 22, 2008)

You can definitely pick up one of the older bows, put some new buss cables and string on it, and have some fun. Any of the older PSE (LD2400), Hoyts (Aspen, Oasis, ProVantage), Martin (Scepter), or Reflex Caribou are very forgiving. Just get one with the milder cams. They will all be easy to tune and shoot 290+ indoors and 520+ outdoors. And the best part is you won't go broke buying new equipment. A dozen XX of 2013-2213 with do just fine depending on the draw weight you end up with.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Good to know I don't have to break the bank. Given that I've started resting my eyes on a new set of limbs for my recurve this is project that may have to wait for next winter though.
I'd prefer to build a fairly fast set-up mainly for 3D, any problem SWing 5-6GPP and trying for +280FPS?

-Grant


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

grantmac said:


> Good to know I don't have to break the bank. Given that I've started resting my eyes on a new set of limbs for my recurve this is project that may have to wait for next winter though.
> I'd prefer to build a fairly fast set-up mainly for 3D, any problem SWing 5-6GPP and trying for +280FPS?-Grant


Could be a little tough to do...arrows that light are very critical to shoot well for a finger shooter. I have shot 400 Lightspeeds with 80 gr points at 65# with some success out of a Barnsdale Classic X. The chrono-ed velocity was 270+/- fps. I now shoot 3-49 ACC's from the same bow. I will give up a few yards of point on for the stability of the arrow flight.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I kinda figured there would be a practical limit at some point. I've got plenty of arrows to play with, I can easily build 6-7gpp arrows for 50#.

So what is the practical minimum for ATA when stringwalking? I'm seeing lots of 40-44" bows for sale, really tough to find anything longer. 29" DL and I don't like drawing with less than 3 fingers.

-Grant


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

grantmac said:


> I kinda figured there would be a practical limit at some point. I've got plenty of arrows to play with, I can easily build 6-7gpp arrows for 50#.
> 
> So what is the practical minimum for ATA when stringwalking? I'm seeing lots of 40-44" bows for sale, really tough to find anything longer. 29" DL and I don't like drawing with less than 3 fingers.
> 
> -Grant


I would try and stay in that 44" range if possible...I, personally, prefer 46-48" ATA but have shot some pretty good scores with a 44.5" bow.
To answer your question directly...I don't know that there is a minimum ATA length for stringwalking, but when the string angle starts to get too steep, the crawls would get to be unusually long I would think and then arrow flight would really go out the window.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

There is a ProVantage in pieces for sale right now, would this do they trick?


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

I have 2 older pro tec's one is a shorted bow ATA and the other is 46.5 ATA. I would sell either bow for $250 each. Send me and email at [email protected] and I will send you pictures. 
BRAD


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Brad,

email sent.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Grant, if you want to try out a Protec, you can shoot mine... I love my 06 with the 4000 limbs..


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

Grant I will send you the pict tomorrow when I get to work. because that is where the bow is now. 
BRAD


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

Grant

Email sent back.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Looks like I'm picking-up Brads Protech. 60-70# LX limbs and wheels which I'll be shooting at [email protected]".
So what should I be looking at for arrows? I've got a pretty good handle on picking arrows for my recurves, but never a stringwalking compound.
Ideally I'd like to find a reasonably priced skinny shaft for field (Axis?). I've got some full-length 2712 with 150 or 300gr for indoor, would these tune? Can I go down to 5GPP for 3D?
Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

grantmac said:


> Looks like I'm picking-up Brads Protech. 60-70# LX limbs and wheels which I'll be shooting at [email protected]".
> So what should I be looking at for arrows? I've got a pretty good handle on picking arrows for my recurves, but never a stringwalking compound.
> Ideally I'd like to find a reasonably priced skinny shaft for field (Axis?). I've got some full-length 2712 with 150 or 300gr for indoor, would these tune? Can I go down to 5GPP for 3D?
> Thanks,
> Grant


Grant.....That bow will be perfectly fine with 5 g.p.p. arrows.....As for arrow choice, I have no advice....L.O.L...........Take care..........Jim


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Got the bow. Shoots smooth as silk and initial playing around it seems like full-length 2712s with 150gr upfront should do 20yds with about a 1.25" crawl.
I haven't tuned anything with a 2-prong rest before. Is there some equivilent of plunger tension with them? I'm thinking I might just throw a plunger and stick-on magnetic rest on there for familiarity sake.

-Grant


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Okay doing some measuring here and the bow seems to be a little high on BH and a little low on ATA. I'm 100% a total newb at wheel bows so somebody is going to have to hum a few bars.
right now BH=9"
ATA=46.5

From the Hoyt chart it looks like I'm after 8.5 and 46.75, now how do I go about making that happen.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Is there some particular reason you're after those specs? But to answer your question...string length most probably, a little longer should do it. Or, lengthen the cables(un-twist them a few turns).
With an 1.25" crawl, I don't know that I would wish to speed the bow up any. That is what will happen with the lower BH. The additional BH will make the bow a little less critical to shoot and at 46.5" ATA a 1/4" of length will be irrelevant as far as felt finger pinch. The fat shafts do shoot well...but, it is pretty hard to get 5 of them in the x ring on a single spot target, and they are fairly fragile as far as beating them together in a single spot. Now, with that said if you can shoot a 5 spot...more power to you! You are a more focused archer than I, not that that is difficult to be.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Good to know.
I'm still trying to figure out this 2-prong rest. If I had a spare rest/plunger kicking around I'd have already swapped it I think.
Also went I seem to be getting the tuning I'd associate with being close to correct with the center-shot it appears like the arrow is well inside center? Or perhaps the longrod is offset.

-Grant


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Could be that those 2712's are so stiff spine-wise that to shoot where you look you might have to set them up inside of center. That is kinda where the plunger comes in, but I think you may already know that. Most of the Freestylers I know that shoot those shafts are using 300 gr points to get them to spine-out .


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Actually I've been playing with some full-length Axis 400s with 100gr upfront. They seem to BS just fine and land in-line at most crawls. I've also go some 29" GT3555 and 5575 to play with in the next little bit.
I haven't fiddled with the 2712s since the first day. I'm sure I could get them shooting full-length with 150gr points, heck they will fly almost okay from my 36# recurve with 300gr.
I'd love to get 28" 500s flying well for field which is mainly what I bought the bow for. I'll be sticking with Trad for indoor most likely.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I got a chance to shoot the 29" 3555 with 80gr screw-ins and they flew really nice. Only the very short crawls were really out of tune, otherwise they flew down to pipe to about 70yds. Of course with 4" feathers almost anything will shoot well but at least they trakced straight and I managed with a healthy dose of luck to shoot a few groups which would at least score on the 70yd field shot.

-Grant


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Stringwalking*

I have written 3 articles on stringwalking for "Archery Focus" let me know your e-mail address and I'll send them to you.

As far as bows I buy Jennings T-stars and rebuild them with hoyt pro-wheels or accu-wheels....I now have 4 of them.

At 50 -pounds draw I am point blank at 60 yards...then walk the target for 65,70,80...using ACC 3-28.

You don't need any more that 225-250 fps to hit the target and score into the 490 field and 800 in 900 rounds. & 290's indoors. Speed may make you cool to the speed freaks but accuracy is the name of the game for target or hunting.

If you live in my neck of the woods come on over for help.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

John:

fire me off those articles at [email protected]

Where about in the PNW are you?

Cheers,
Grant

P.S. I've got those full-length 2712s with 150gr upfront flying great with a 1" crawl right now. I'll be thinking about field arrows next.


----------

